# Rocktober Advice



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

I've been reading comments with regards to the fall rockfish run. I'm pretty much a newbie to this action. Basically looking for advice on good locations, strategies, and time of October to catch these big rocks that many are talking about.. any help/input is appreciated.. never hooked a big rockfish before and i'd like to give it a good try this october.. thanks


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like to get them by casting lures off lit bridges at night or fishing strong curents during the day(low light conditions too).Shallow water fishing is good first light of the day or evening.If you find a pod of breaking fish you could get your limit in 10min.Also look for an occasional bait bust(lone Striper blitzing bait) on the flats.Thats been happening in the shallows of Southern MD rivers or the lower Eastern Shore(Dorchester Co and south).Last time I was at Dorchester Co I saw lots of bait busts happen as I was walking back to my truck.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Rocktober I like that name.. LOL

Im sure you will get tons of different advice, but I would say you need to pick an area (Bay, DE, AI, etc) and them learn as much as you can about when and where they normally run... Example... a lot of people love throwing lures at Kent Narrows Oct-Dec for Rockfish, but I wouldnt count out SPSP, Romancoke or Matapeake.... And of course the surf is a totally different animal.. 



gogorome said:


> I've been reading comments with regards to the fall rockfish run. I'm pretty much a newbie to this action. Basically looking for advice on good locations, strategies, and time of October to catch these big rocks that many are talking about.. any help/input is appreciated.. never hooked a big rockfish before and i'd like to give it a good try this october.. thanks


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*SPSP is a good....*



kmw21230 said:


> I wouldnt count out SPSP, Romancoke or Matapeake.... And of course the surf is a totally different animal..


KMW, question?.
Do you fish the point area for "rockfish" or the jetty, this year will be my first time (season) @ SPSP for rocks. Las year I try AI but NOT luck.:fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

October is a good time to start using lures. Choptank is a great place to catch stripers. Few years ago a member here goes by the name ABluesman starts his season in October into early December and pretty much limits out in his outings. I used his techniques of tying a tandem rig (1/4 to 1/2 ozs jighead) with soft plastics (Bass Assasin or Riptide Glo-tail) and work the shadow line when the current is moving. I caught few keepers using this technique. BTW, nighttime.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I like jigging and I love live linning under piers on low tide for stripers 27" and up with live LY'S................WOODY:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I typically try to secure a spot at or around the point.. HOWEVER I do think some of the other areas around the park may be just as good, but i havent had a chance to try them..

AI, which is REAL surf fishing, and that's a totally different animal. I have fished AI a handful of times, but mainly fish the DE Surf which I LOVE... 




WDinarte said:


> KMW, question?.
> Do you fish the point area for "rockfish" or the jetty, this year will be my first time (season) @ SPSP for rocks. Las year I try AI but NOT luck.:fishing:


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> AI, which is REAL surf fishing, and that's a totally different animal. I have fished AI a handful of times, but mainly fish the DE Surf which I LOVE...


I know...
Last year I try AI for the rockfish and end up with 2 small sand sharks, you never know, but a great fishing trip allways.:fishing:

Thanks for the tips, and my las question, " Rehoboth beach " area is a good option for surf fishing o need to go deep on DE state?... Thanks.:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

WDinarte said:


> I know...
> Last year I try AI for the rockfish and end up with 2 small sand sharks, you never know, but a great fishing trip allways.:fishing:
> 
> Thanks for the tips, and my las question, " Rehoboth beach " area is a good option for surf fishing o need to go deep on DE state?... Thanks.:fishing:


The RB area is a great place.. That shoreline has produced some great fish..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Rocktober I like that name.. LOL
> 
> Im sure you will get tons of different advice, but I would say you need to pick an area (Bay, DE, AI, etc) and them learn as much as you can about when and where they normally run... Example... a lot of people love throwing lures at Kent Narrows Oct-Dec for Rockfish, but I wouldnt count out SPSP, Romancoke or Matapeake.... And of course the surf is a totally different animal..


Kent narrow 11/14/10....This show STARTS IN 2-3 WEEKS


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you must have a time machine, BOZO!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Here's hoping those 3 fish were for more than one person.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> you must have a time machine, BOZO!


It's call experience kid ...I've been playing this game as long as you been alive....just make sure ur dress for success.. I don't want to see u crying about it too cold to fish AGAIN !!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> Here's hoping those 3 fish were for more than one person.


My buddy Jesse were helping me stick them


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

andre said:


> it's call experience kid ...i've been playing this game as long as you been alive....just make sure ur dress for success.. I don't want to see u crying about it too cold to fish again !!!:d


lol


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> That's a nice looking shot. I mean the fish.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Lots of Bait bust out there.*

Stripers are going crazy on the flats chasing schools of Bunker and Silversides in Lower Eastern Shore and Southern MD Rivers.Get up real early or come near sunset;high tide/calm water is prefered.Dont be surprised if a Speckled Trout,Puppy Drum,White Perch,or Blue gets mixed in.:fishing:


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the input!! I noticed suggestions about lures and livelining, but how do bw's fare. If using bw's, whats the method of presenting bait.. Also, does anyone have any experience with rocktober at PAX NAS or PLO? again, thanks for the great input and help! I know these questions might be elementary to our experienced anglers..


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

were is kent narrows? good fishing there or sandy point better


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Where do you fish at Kent Narrows with lures?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

greasemonkey54 said:


> Where do you fish at Kent Narrows with lures?


All over 
I prefer the East but some like the west side ...these pics were taking on the west side ....Again all over


----------

